# Warrior Found



## Misskmfk (Nov 12, 2014)

My friend found this little gem at a garage sale.  Any information and what it may be worth is appreciated.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 12, 2014)

$30-$100 delending on your locale in my opinion. Rider more than a collector.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 12, 2014)

Definitely what Kraut said. I used to have a Deluxe Warrior made for Firestone tire stores. I believe it was Huffy made. I dig the headbadge!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 13, 2014)

This is a 1960s-1970s AMF Roadmaster bike that was built for whatever store carried a line of bicycles under the name "Warrior". It's just a nice rider and not very high in collector value. If you want to know what it is worth, then that headbadge alone is probably worth as much or more than the bike itself. That would be a $20 bike where I live. Of course, that price reflects the weather. In the spring and summer you might squeeze $50 out of it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd be hard pressed to get $25 out of it here. Like the others said--a rider, not a collector bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2014)

Badge is cool, but: unfortunate basket-rash


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 14, 2014)

AMF built for Firestone, '64-70ish.


----------

